# Makes my mouth water



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This is a guy from another board. Got this load of mesquite for free.
Makes my mouth water looking at it


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

lol......looks good...hope it didnt get burned up


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

bet knot, them big chunks look like they were saw cut, and knot split.......


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This guy has a new Jet 1642 on its way .


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Man, that looks like a lot of turnings. I would just love to get my hands on some of that. That is beautiful wood.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a huge tree in the back yard that if someone is willing to take it down they can have all of it. There is a straight section probably 3' in diameter and about 7' long. I'm up in Mathis, Tx just north of Corpus Christi. You can access tree straight from backyard and back truck up to it. I also have several pieces that have been cut and sitting on a slab in the back yard, but we are not using. Then there is another stump probably 24-30" wide and about 24" tall that someone can have.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

rodwade...are we talking Mesquite?


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Looks like a great haul of wood. I need to get my hands on some mesquite... as soon as I can get to the valley again.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

yes sir...I actually checked the tree and it's more like 24" in diameter. I can get you some pictures if you'd like.


----------

